# ATV2 avec une connexion 100ko/s



## Jackdu59 (18 Juin 2011)

Bonjour a tous !

Je souhaite acheter une ATV2 pour la fête des peres, seulement je n'ai qu'une connexion 1Mega, donc, est-ce que ca va ramer ?

En partage a domicile entre mon macbook pro et l'imac de mon pere, la musique ca passe, les photos aussi, par contre les films c'est une horreur... 10minutes pour charger une vidéo, et j'peux la regarder qu'une fois que tout est chargé, je peux pas la regarder en streaming quoi...

Avec un AppleTV2, est-ce que je pourrai regarder un DVDRIP (2go maxi) en temps réel ou pas ? Je saisis pas bien en fait pourquoi l'apple TV a besoin d'un réseau internet... pourquoi c'est pas du wi fi d'ordi a ATV  au moins le débit n'aurait pas d'importance.

Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## Krash68 (18 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

lorsque tu fais du streaming à la maison entre ton macbook et l'imac, as tu déjà essayé de ne pas utiliser le wifi de ta box mais par exemple en créant un wifi à l'aide de l'utilitaire.

Par exemple si tu veux partager une video du macbook vers le imac, sur le macbook, aller dans préférences, partage, partage internet.

Partager votre connexion depuis "Ethernet"
Aux ordinateurs via "AirPort"

Dans les options airport mettre un nom et mot de passe.
Ensuite détecter le réseaux sur le imac et s'y connecter. Cela fonctionne même sans avoir de cable ethernet branché sur le macbook  et la reception est très bonne.

Je l'ai testé avec l'atv, ceci permet d'avoir un réseau wifi (non connecté à internet) sans avoir besoin d'une ligne. Ça permet juste de faire un partage et donc d'avoir accès aux fichiers d'un appareil sur un autre.


----------



## Jackdu59 (20 Juin 2011)

J'ai créé un réseau comme tu me l'a dis, en effet entre 2 mac ca passe ! Et même très bien.

Par contre quand je crée un réseau wi-fi moi meme sans mot de passe l'ATV ne reconnait pas de nouveau réseau ( et en plus aprés jdois retaper celui de la livebox :/) une idée?


----------



## Krash68 (20 Juin 2011)

Je viens de faire un test, l'apple tv à bien trouvé mon réseau.

Sur le coup je ne vois pas, peut être le nom du réseau, espace, accents ? essayer quelque chose de court.
As tu choisi canal automatique dans les options ?
Dans la configuration du réseau de l'apple tv, as tu essayé de choisir "Autre" et d'entrer manuellement le nom du réseau wifi ?


----------



## Jackdu59 (22 Juin 2011)

Oui j'ai mis le canal auto, et j'ai essayé de taper les nom de réseau mais rien n'y fait.

Je ferai d'autres tests ce week end ! merci quand meme ^^


----------

